# Fly Fishing Report - Pine Island



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

I am over here for a long weekend. Yesterday was tough. Started by hoping chase tarpon but never found them.Plan B was to go to the outside and try for snook near the beach but the wind was on shore. Got skunked on day one but today was better. Found reds on a grass flat. We waded out and had one take a self tied kwan pattern on my 8 wt. Mark from the Backcountry Flyfishing club in was with me and took a break from his own fishing to take these pics. Later in the day I picked up a snook on a clouser that I also tied. The snook was working the outside of a school of mullet. I decided to let go of a back cast on my 10 wt and he nailed it after a couple of quick strips.   

I am having a great time saltwater fly fishing. The satisfaction from tying a fly pattern, making good casts, and finally hooking a fish is an awesome experience.




























Going to give it a try agin in the morning before driving back to Orlando.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

wtg, looks like a blast.


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

Yea, good going Tom. Now you can understand my sickness a little better...........hopefully. LOL

Was that redfish tailing or laid up/cruising/feeding?


----------



## dacuban1 (Sep 9, 2008)

Nice catch! Good luck the rest of the time your out there and keep the pics coming. Wish I was there with ya. Instead I decided to go to work, :-/


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

Wading for reds!! You don't need flooded grass flats to enjoy that kind of fishing. Cool report.


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

> Yea, good going Tom. Now you can understand my sickness a little better...........hopefully. LOL
> 
> Was that redfish tailing or laid up/cruising/feeding?


x2, and I wanted to ask the same question.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Thanks for the comments guys. 



> Was that redfish tailing or laid up/cruising/feeding?


We were on a bunch of tailing reds in heavy grass. Wow, Pine Island has some great fishing spots. You could be as close as 10 ft to the fish. With there heads down in the grass they never noticed. But the hard part was that the grass was so thick is was hard to get the fly close enough and then down in front of their faces. We were pretty much dropping the flies right on them in hopes of a hook up.

I ended up not fishing too much today. I got one early morning trout. Then the rest of the time was spent trying to put my partner on fish because he was going on a 3 day skunk. We went back to the same flat and he had 4 or 5 good opportunities at tailing reds but never had a take. :-/ 

I have lots of pics from the trip. when I get home I will post them here.


----------



## JRH (Mar 18, 2007)

Nice report, Tom.


----------



## Kemo (Jun 22, 2008)

You guys are starting me to think about this fly-thing more and more. I can see it all now, but I don't think my bride would understand if it means spending more money. But, Gawd, that looks like something I like to do!!! (Well, OK, TRY to do).

Good job, Tom.

Kemo


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Great shots!!


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

Tom. I have been in situations in the Lagoon like that. Standing 10 feet from a tailing fish. I have literally had to hit them in the head with the fly just to get their attention. I guess they look around, wtf was that? Oh, its a nice yummy shrimp..........


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Way to go Tom! [smiley=supercool.gif] That's awesome man...nice fish too.


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

Sweet snook on fly!! nice red too. come think of it I still haven't got a snook on fly


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Just had a chance to edit some of the pictures that I took. 

Here is a trout that could not resist a clouser.










This is Mark casting to a redfish tail only 10 - 12 ft away. You can see the tip of the tail in the center of the photo. This went on for about an hour with no takers. I stayed behind him pointing out reds that were popping up all around him. He made the casts but they were not chasing his fly.











This is Reid's boat. A sweet HB Waterman with a 25 HP Merc.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

cool pic's and too bad on the lock-jaw reds. That has to be frustrating. After an hour of so of that I'da been tempted to castnet a couple and let them know I wasn't happy about the way they're acting.  ;D

btw, is the top of that poling platform really black?


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

Nice pic's.....I'm digging the hell's bay!


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Hmmm, I didn't notice the black platforms. He must like to wear shoes when poling. ;D


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

Eric. That black seadek on the platforms doesnt get hot. If thats where you were going with that.


----------

